# Vanaheims Candida. 10 months old PEW.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Personally i think she's the best i bred to this day, besides my beige fox Annabell  Her ears could be a bit bigger, but other than that i think she really pretty 




























What do you guys think about her size and type?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think she is nice indeed. She does have that "back hump" that some large selfs seem prone to. When I bred PEWs, it cropped up from time to time. I think it has to do with the sheer size of the mouse when sitting. They have to put all of themselves somewhere, so they hunch up. Her head and nose are aquiline, and her tail is a good length. You can see her guard hairs. They should lie sleek against the rest of her coat. Overall, she's nice!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

She's a very nice mouse indeed, well done 

I have to say though, 'Candida' is type of a fungal infection in English!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for some good feedback, it's so nice to see i'm getting closer to my goals


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome!



SarahY said:


> I have to say though, 'Candida' is type of a fungal infection in English!


It actually means that in all languages, since "Candida" is the genus-level name of the organism.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Really nice tail on her, she's beautiful.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous girl!

I love it when a mouse's fur is so short and smooth that it makes "wrinkles" on their sides, heehee.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she had name because of this meaning: http://www.behindthename.com/name/candida

_Late Latin name derived from candidus meaning "white". _


----------

